# Archeryarchives.com



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

I often go to the Archeryarchives.com website for information on old recurves and have been using that website for a long time. I've gotten some great info there. But lately everytime I visit there, I get viruses . Fortunately, my virus program protects my computer, but the website is rendered useless. Has anyone else been having this problem? I would like to contact the site's web master with the problem, but am unable to.
Anyone know how to get in touch with the website manager?


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, I am seeing the same issues. As longh as your antivirus definitions are updated, you'll be OK. However, it's a shame that there are those that will go in there without proper secuirity measures and get zapped. Same thing happened to me when I went into the official Afghanistan govt website after 9/11 and before we bombed them. The next day their server had a DoS attack and went down, LOL.


----------

